# Coolant Leak



## sinnerFA (Jul 7, 2004)

I have searched already... Anyway I have an '03 2.8l 30v with a slow leak that makes it way down the front of the engine (drips off the oil cooler and off to the driver side). I have checked the hoses & clamps and I am unable to find the damn leak! I checked the water pump and used a mirror and flashlight to search all around... I am out of ideas...







Anyone?
TIA.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Coolant Leak (sinnerFA)*

There's a cooling system bleed screw right above the area you're talkin about...could coolant be seepin past the threads?...


----------



## Suave-GTI (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: Coolant Leak (sinnerFA)*

Thats how mine started, turned out it was the water pump! To check, you will have to remove the timing belt covers and doing just that is a pain. Pray that it is not the water pump!


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: Coolant Leak (Suave-GTI)*

they are not that hard to , plus its a good time to do the belt!


----------



## availrva (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: Coolant Leak (Slimjimmn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slimjimmn* »_they are not that hard to , plus its a good time to do the belt!









agreed. rent the special tools from blauparts, and it's way easier. I'd recommend pulling the radiator for better access since you're draining the cooling system anyway. if in a bind spitpilot will surely assist


----------



## sinnerFA (Jul 7, 2004)

I have an extended warranty until 100k.... So I am taking it to the dealer, paying the $100 deductible having that replaced and then while they have it apart having them change the timing belt as well... Was wanting to do it myself, but have no time







Anyway they said that I would just have to pay the labor and parts for the tb.
It seems like everyone who stated that it was the water pump was correct though! Spot on for all the guru's!
I'll keep you posted on how much I have to pay just for the TB parts & labor...
Thanks again everyone!
P.S. I also have 3 CEL's being thrown intermittent P0300, P0302, P0305 So I'll stick them for a coil pack while I am @ it!


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (sinnerFA)*

Make sure you get everything replaced on the nose of the engine...TB, tensioner, tensioner and idler rollers, thermostat and waterpump...and the camshaft oil seals..most of the labor is in getting at stuff and once they pull the timing belt they have to loosen the cam gears from the camshafts to set TB tension correctly so don't let em give you BS about hours and hours of extra labor to do seals! You only want to go into the nose of the engine once...and then not again till next TB change interval is up, so replace it all! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Coolant Leak (availrva)*


_Quote, originally posted by *availrva* »_
agreed. rent the special tools from blauparts, and it's way easier. I'd recommend pulling the radiator for better access since you're draining the cooling system anyway. if in a bind spitpilot will surely assist








 I only assist on repair jobs in HI...when I get sent a ticket to get there of course!


----------



## sinnerFA (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (spitpilot)*

I made sure that everything you recommended to get worked on was included... Total outside the warranty work cost me $509.11 plus I have a $100 deductible.... Not too shabby! I pick it up Wednesday.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (sinnerFA)*

$600 is less than 1/2 of what shops around here charge for complete TB/waterpump job..so you made out! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

